# front seat covers for merc a class help



## tylerwoo (Jun 17, 2008)

can anyone suggest where to get some front seat covers for a euramobile 666i swivel seats please 
cheers andy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

These might help

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_t...ers&_nkw=hymer+seat+covers&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

what make of seat is it?


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have just had a pair from the company mentioned in the E Bay link for my Ducato and they are a great fit and good quality


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a set on EBay at present 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200938981161?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

No reserve and in practically new condition. Would be happy to see them go to a good home


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Grath said:


> These might help
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_t...ers&_nkw=hymer+seat+covers&_sacat=0&_from=R40


I have used these for cab and interior seat covers
couple of pics here:-
http://www.rebbyvid.co.uk/


----------

